# Charting your Portfolio and comparing with Index



## zac (2 April 2011)

Hi all,
Im very new to investing and infact just this week broke my stockmarket virginity by buying my first lot of shares in 2 companies.

What im after is either a program or xls sheet to graph performance of my portfolio. I use the Jstock software and thats real good in graphing the total portfolio and showing return on investment etc but I cant throw in the All Ordinaries index as a comparison to the performance of my portfolio.

Ive seen print screens of people's portfolios using the All Ords against their portfolio as a measure but ive no idea how they do that.

Anyone shed any light?
I could possibly creat an Excel spreadsheet to do this but the only way I know how would be to weekly plot the share prices and All Ords value.
I figure there is a way to do it automatically.


----------



## pixel (2 April 2011)

Why don't you simply call up a separate chart of the All Ords?
There are lots of websites offering such charts for free.
I would pick one that's drawing a % scale, then start it on the same day as your portfolio chart - assuming that's also featuring a % scale?

In the example below, I set the origin (0%) on 1/08/2010:


----------



## So_Cynical (2 April 2011)

Google finance will do it...create a portfolio with your trades and compare to the XJO


http://www.google.com/finance


----------



## ROE (2 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Google finance will do it...create a portfolio with your trades and compare to the XJO
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/finance




Just beware Google Portfolio only track cumulative portfolio position but not Internal Rate of Return or Compound Annual rate of return
so if you keep adding money to the portfolio you can easily beat the market by a large margin


----------



## zac (3 April 2011)

Oh ok, Shall do.
I'll try google finance.


----------



## zac (3 April 2011)

Ok, Ive just created the google finance portfolio with my values etc but unless im overlooking something its still not going to do what I was hoping for.
I know it can be done as ive seen other people show diagrams of their portfolio with it.

Basically your whole portfolio is 1 line thats plotted. ie all stocks are added to make 1 line.
on J-stock I it also has another line comparing your Return on Investment. But i want to throw in the All Ords or any index to compare how my portfolio is going against it.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 April 2011)

zac said:


> Ok, Ive just created the google finance portfolio with my values etc but unless im overlooking something its still not going to do what I was hoping for.
> I know it can be done as ive seen other people show diagrams of their portfolio with it.
> 
> Basically your whole portfolio is 1 line thats plotted. ie all stocks are added to make 1 line.
> on J-stock I it also has another line comparing your Return on Investment. But i want to throw in the All Ords or any index to compare how my portfolio is going against it.




You simply type in the 3 letter index code in the compare box...like so.
~


----------



## zac (3 April 2011)

Maybe im not explaining myself well here, but I can certainly do that with 1 stock item at a time, but Im wanting to graph all my portfolio on 1 line and then compare to Index.
Or is that not possible?

*EDIT*
I just noticed on your attachment you can view "My Portfolio" I can only do the individual stocks.
How do you view "My Portfolio" collectively???


----------



## zac (3 April 2011)

I think ive perhaps figured out the issue.
My Portfolio data is only about a week old so it doesnt seem to graph it.
I played around with it and at the moment I dont get a graph showing at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## tech/a (3 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> You simply type in the 3 letter index code in the compare box...like so.
> ~




How does it handle weighting?

If I have all equal parcel sizing then I can see how it would be OK
But if I have $25K of one stock $5k of another and 15k of another I cant see how that would work--accurately anyway.


----------



## kingcarmleo (3 April 2011)

Google finance would be the go.


----------



## bpk356 (3 June 2011)

I had this same problem.  I'm working a tool right now to do just what you're talking about.  Take a look at this and see if it's what you're looking for.  If it is, I can open it up to chart portfolios other than mine.  I just started working on this in my free time about a week ago, so it's still a work in progress, and I'd welcome any suggestions or customizations that you have.


----------



## zac (3 June 2011)

bpk356 said:


> I had this same problem.  I'm working a tool right now to do just what you're talking about.  Take a look at this and see if it's what you're looking for.  If it is, I can open it up to chart portfolios other than mine.  I just started working on this in my free time about a week ago, so it's still a work in progress, and I'd welcome any suggestions or customizations that you have.




Yeah that basically is what Im after. I find that as soon as I buy more stocks or make any changes any chart I have now is useless,
ie if I buy $5k in stocks the graph jumps $5k.
What im after is the overall portfolio share performance compared with the All Ords. Also this must be weighted.
Ive tried doing an excel sheet but have come across limitations there also.


----------

